# Different Statesman



## ed4copies (Jun 16, 2008)

From time to time, Dawn hands me plastic with a simple, "Can you turn this??"

Of course, I'm a guy!!!  YES, I can turn it!!!!

What is it???

So, here's one - the blank was an amber color on the outside, this is what it was, on the inside:





*<center>
She says its "bakelite".</center>*

To clarify, it is NOT home-made (thanks for thinking it WAS!!!)

Nice smell, turns ok.  I like the pen, what do you think?


----------



## smoky10 (Jun 16, 2008)

Very nice pen Ed, did you paint the inside or tube?


----------



## skiprat (Jun 16, 2008)

That's very nice Ed and Dawn. Looks like marble. Got any more?


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smoky10_
> 
> Very nice pen Ed, did you paint the inside or tube?



No,

It looked opaque - and it was.

"Do as I say, not as I do" for those of you who have heard me caution&lt; "When in doubt, paint!!!"


----------



## JayDevin (Jun 16, 2008)

ED , I have some rose petal blanks that will give you a run for your money!!!

Very nice pen and superior casting!


----------



## gerryr (Jun 16, 2008)

I like it.  And, I second Steven's question, "got any more?"


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 16, 2008)

She "acquired" 2 sticks.

So, it will have a sibling.  

She spends about 36 hours a day on the internet, looking for "oddball" stuff.


----------



## Rick_G (Jun 16, 2008)

That is really nice.  Hopefully the other will look just as good.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 16, 2008)

I likey.  So when does the Princess get the Bakelite formula to add her magic colors.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 16, 2008)

Ed that is a super pen, there is another pen on here that looks to be the same material, it may be pricey, but it's beautiful. I'm thinking I might want some I may sing soprano for a bit but for a killer pen what have I got to loose, I all ready have grand kids[B)][B)][B)][]


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice score and stealth gloat... and beautiful pen, Ed!


----------



## rdunn12 (Jun 16, 2008)

Great looking pen Ed!And no real man would say nope can't turn that.It's kind of like admitting you are lost and needing directions.Not gonna happen.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rdunn12_
> 
> Great looking pen Ed!And no real man would say nope can't turn that.It's kind of like admitting you are lost and needing directions.Not gonna happen.


 

Thank you for that little bit of insight! I can see where that will become *very* useful in the future!!!! [}][}][}]

BTW, Ed does have a Garmin. He not only ignores it, but also manages to argue with it too!! [:0][:0][:0]


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 16, 2008)

And just where was that restaurant?


----------



## rdunn12 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PR_Princess_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem,anything I can do to help.[}]


----------



## bobaltig (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> =
> 
> She spends about 36 hours a day on the internet, looking for "oddball" stuff.



Yeah, that's how my wife found me - on the internet looking for oddball stuff.

Unique blank and a great looking pen Ed.

Bob  [8D]


----------



## cowchaser (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PR_Princess_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is it Garmin or a back seat driver that he ignores and argues with? I have the back seat driver.[:0][}] Would have been cheaper get the Garmin. 

Love the pen Ed. Next time that Garmin starts barking just unplug it. [}]


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 17, 2008)

Yep, that is a beautiful pen.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you, one and all!!

The Garmin is USUALLY reliable.  Really "pops my cork" when it suddenly announces I should "U-turn at next opportunity!!"

Otherwise, we get along ok.   (It's also uninspired when routing around flood water!!)


----------



## desertyellow (Jun 17, 2008)

That is a great looking pen.
I does look like marble.


----------



## Ligget (Jun 17, 2008)

Great blank Ed, sure made for a lovely pen![]


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jun 17, 2008)

You have 36 hour days over there? No wonder you are getting to turn more than us


> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> She "acquired" 2 sticks.
> 
> ...


----------



## drayman (Jun 17, 2008)

yep, its a nice looking blank and pen. well done ed.[^]


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank-you to my friends "across the pond"!!


----------



## karlkuehn (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow, that's a cool looking blank! Hard to get that kind of swirl with PR. Nice looking pen, Ed! Nice to know you're worthwhile for _something_ every now and again for the Dawnster. hehe []


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 21, 2008)

<center>*NEW DEVELOPMENT!!*</center>

PR-PRINCESS has located and purchased a few more bakelite blanks that look like this, as well as a couple other colors and patterns (some is supposed to be "pure black")  SHE will be offering SOME for sale.

IF you are interested, send her a PM through the forum.  She SHOULD have possession mid next week, we have documents showing it is in transit.

This is old bakelite from the 30's and 40's, it is NOT new and there is a VERY limited supply, worldwide.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 21, 2008)

That's the reason and color I'm looking for bakelite....Nice fine Princess.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful pen Ed ! You both did good ! [8D]


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 21, 2008)

Anybody ever heard of "Colchester, VA"???

Just wondering.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 21, 2008)

It's about 10 minutes from my house.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 21, 2008)

I'd guess Dawn will see this shipment about Tuesday!


----------



## RogerGarrett (Jun 21, 2008)

I really like the craftsmanship.  The material is great - very attractive, but I know how difficult it is to get a pen to look right.  Nice work Ed!

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------

